

Van Jacobson - Networking Named Content (2009) - forgotusername
http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:ce6m3MUQ9t4J:pages.cs.wisc.edu/~akella/CS838/F09/838-Papers/ccn.pdf+&hl=en&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESgz3x-rDBG_x1xQmyvmwcARtUnOCQxIXDt16df_Z9ytHExWjJANqF3BU4ZH2lRCY8cA7OkgOYmZx_afd1lwZxnMeEF2pU4kBCERuqKATMjuqoCjBTMeIWeQy4YnP4PepZk2twy9&sig=AHIEtbRLStjkU0estJnPu1a75kj1h6OeyQ

======
forgotusername
There's much more of this stuff over on ccnx.org, also check out the talk he
gave at Google in 2006, both linked from
[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Content-
centr...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Content-
centric_networking)

Every time I come across this concept I fall in love all over again, however
as described, I don't think CCNx would be practical.

Firstly, it seems to require intermediary routers everywhere on the internet
to keep track of all pending interests where they are between two endpoints.
That's papered over a bit by aggregating like interests.

Secondly, while conceptually a beautifully unified scheme, the protocol
described is actually pretty complex, with lots of optional bits, variable
length addresses, strange routing schemes (describing routing policy in terms
of a program running on an abstract VM!), baking security right into the core
(which must be got right the first time around), etc.

Still. Perhaps in the future we might look forward to a simpler or more
concrete system, similar in scope and design.

